# 3 Things the R15 does that you probably didn't notice.



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

1.) In the guide, there's a thin black line right above the guide listings that's actually a time line. The current time then has small blue dot. For example, if it's 6:13, the blue dot will be almost halfway between 6:00 and 6:30.

2.) You can actually have a listing of upcoming lists on any particular show. If you go into the menu, then go into Find By Channel, it'll give you a Tivo style listing of everyone on any particular channel. I think many thought this was missing.

3.) The 'Prev' button, we all use this to hop back and forth on two channels, but on the R15 it is really smartly done. For example, say you were watching live tv, then went to a recorded program, if you hit the Prev button, it'll actually jump back and forth between that recording and the live tv channel you were on. This works on whichever last two things you were watching, it could be two recording programs, two live, or one of each. It jumps instantly and accurately. Beautifully done.

I was a former Dish Network customer and came on to Directv to only find the Tivo lacking in many aspects. Mainly a PIP style in every menu and speed. To me the R15 is a step in the right direction, and if they keep working on it, it'll easily be the best set-top box DVR. Besides the small bugs, some slight slowness in the recording menus, I think the R15 needs a little help in its making things easy to find. I would also like it if Directv wouldn't use such general names for its features, such as prioritizer and auto record. DirectPASS and such would make things friendly in my opinion. I may have a full review of the R15, but these are my quick thoughts with a couple tidbits I think people may have not noticed.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

AppliedAggression said:


> 1.) In the guide, there's a thin black line right above the guide listings that's actually a time line. The current time then has small blue dot. For example, if it's 6:13, the blue dot will be almost halfway between 6:00 and 6:30.
> 
> 2.) You can actually have a listing of upcoming lists on any particular show. If you go into the menu, then go into Find By Channel, it'll give you a Tivo style listing of everyone on any particular channel. I think many thought this was missing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing a few of those features out. However, I think you're going to get some responses that argue your terminology - describing the R15 as having "small bugs". I have an R15 and basically agree with your assessment. I really want this to be a DVR that can replace my R10 as my primary DVR. I like the guide speed of the R15 and some of the little features it has. However, at this point, I can only use it as my secondary receiver and continue to "beta test" it while Dtv works on some updates. I wouldn't feel comfortable characterizing the issues with the R15 as small bugs. Missing recordings, recording unwanted repeats, system crashes, dumping the buffer when viewing a recorded program, etc are what I would call major bugs. Those are fundamental to any DVR, and until they work properly, I'm forced to use my R10 as my primary.

However, that's not to say that I'm not glad to have an R15 at this point. I'm glad to have the opportunity to provide input for upgrades (assuming Dtv gets this information). It would be a different story if the R15 were my only DVR. But since I'm in the position that I assume the majority of members on these forums are (having a TIVO as well), I'm willing to be patient. That's how I'm approaching the R15.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

How to you spell "Rushed to Market"? DTV has done it before so I'm not suprised. The only real test will be when updates to the OS are released.

eengert, you are correct, all R15 users are a Beta test family at this point.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

AppliedAggression said:


> 2.) You can actually have a listing of upcoming lists on any particular show. If you go into the menu, then go into Find By Channel, it'll give you a Tivo style listing of everyone on any particular channel. I think many thought this was missing.


this can also be accomplished quicker.............go into "guide">highlight the channel number and description (far left) and press "info". you essentially get the same listing but in fewer steps.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Another nice features that are somewhat hidden: 

"guide">highligh the channel number and description (far left) and press "select". The picture in guide screen changes to the respective channel without living the guide.

While in full screen, press the blue key for an one-line guide while watching video in full screen.


----------



## orayzio (Apr 23, 2006)

Vitor said:


> Another nice features that are somewhat hidden:
> 
> "guide">highligh the channel number and description (far left) and press "select". The picture in guide screen changes to the respective channel without living the guide.


Variation on the above to get a show listing for a channel. Guide, Guide, far left to channel name, press Info.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

orayzio said:


> Variation on the above to get a show listing for a channel. Guide, Guide, far left to channel name, press Info.


That is cool. Kinda like the original Tivo guide where you could see the entire night's programming. Thanks much orayzio!!!!! :icon_bb:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

orayzio said:


> Variation on the above to get a show listing for a channel. Guide, Guide, far left to channel name, press Info.


Nice feature but it was posted before and its also in the manual. I use it every weekend to scroll thru the movie channels.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Nice feature but it was posted before and its also in the manual. I use it every weekend to scroll thru the movie channels.


It's number 11 in the FAQ rebuild . I think I'll add the words AKA. Tivo like guide.


----------

